# Navarre Beach Pier Sunday 26 June 11



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Got there around 4pm and fished til dark. Several kings on the end prior to sunset. Some Spanish and more than a few hardtails. Abundant bait everywhere. Saw a big school of either small reds or whiting near the surf zone but they were too far to cast to. No pomps caught or seen. I managed to pull in this 25" king on a silver gotcha while I was trying to jig for Spanish. Overall, a fun evening :thumbup:


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Good post and nice fish.....:thumbup:


----------

